# Pinion gearbox, talk me out of this custom build or give me advice to go forward.



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

Building a new custom TI pinion gearbox p1.18 endurance /adventure bike. Will be able to run 29+ to 44mm gravel tires. Gates belt drive and hardtail configuration. 

Already demo a similar bike and loved it. Just looking for drawbacks or problems I might encounter. So far it's a little heavier, lack of crank arm choices and gear oil maintenance are the only drawbacks I have found.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I would think the overall maintenance would be a lot less.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Gear oil maintenance shouldn't be considered a drawback. It takes about 15 minutes to do from start to finish and 10 minutes of that is just letting the oil drain out.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Sounds perfect if you like having gears. Best place for them.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

OilcanRacer said:


> Building a new custom TI pinion gearbox p1.18 endurance /adventure bike. Will be able to run 29+ to 44mm gravel tires. Gates belt drive and hardtail configuration.
> 
> Already demo a similar bike and loved it. Just looking for drawbacks or problems I might encounter. So far it's a little heavier, lack of crank arm choices and gear oil maintenance are the only drawbacks I have found.


Go forward!

I want a Pinion. My "need" for full suspension and tall/fat tires is what's holding me back, not the Pinion itself.


----------



## laksboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Zerode Taniwha? Mine is on order. Is that not enough suspension and tire for you?


mikesee said:


> Go forward!
> 
> I want a Pinion. My "need" for full suspension and tall/fat tires is what's holding me back, not the Pinion itself.


----------

